# DMII with kidney



## arizona1 (Sep 26, 2009)

How would you code DMII with nephropathy, CKD I


----------



## magnolia1 (Sep 27, 2009)

In order to accurately respond to this, one would need to know if patient also 
has hypertension (and whether or not the CKD is due to hypertension).
Also, is the diabetes under control, poorly controlled, out of control?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree, the diabetes as stated would just be 250.00, and the CKD as 585.1, we cannot code the nephropathy as a manifestation/complication of the diabetes unless stated by the physician.  However if the patient has HTN, ICD-9 convetions tells us that is automatically combined with the CKD and coded as 403.9x with the 585.x as a secondary code.


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Oct 3, 2009)

If it stated diabetic nephropathy you could code it as a manifestation but they way it is worded, it is unclear.  It could mean diabetes and a comorbid condition of nephropathy.  Better clarification is needed.  

If it WERE stated as diabetic nephropathy, you would use 250.4x for the diabetes w/manifestation ( but as it stands now, only 250.00) and 585.1 for staged I CKD.


----------

